# [SOLVED] BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

Essentially the PC boots up goes to the BIOS Screen, then all the text showing system status appears and then the BIOS Screen shows up AGAIN. After that the PC boots up normally.

It doesn't seem to be detrimental but it is annoying. Also can you adjust the amount of time the BIOS shows for? Mine shows for over 20 seconds!:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

look in the "intergrated peripherals" section ................. make sure your raid controller is set to "disabled"

then look for a "quick boot" option ...............I think that should be in the advanced section ........... make sure thats set to enabled


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

OKAY, I know that Quick Boot is enable but I will have to check the RAID Controller but I am pretty sure it's diable since I don't use a RAID config.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

Don't have any "Integrated Peripherals" on the P5QL Pro BIOS.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

Do you mean that the initial bios screen that shows the bios version, cpu, memory installed..........ect is showing up twice? After that screen there's usually another quick screen that comes up showing irq's........ect.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

It's the screen with the barnd and model name on it. You know press delete to enter setup.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

enter the bios .................. look for "load optimized bios defaults" click that ......... then save and exit


report back with your progress


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

No optimized defaults, so I used setup defaults. I didn't work unfortunately.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

you may need to reflash your bios ! use the floppy disk method !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




if you dont have an internal floppy drive ............... get one ........ it will be the best $14.00 you ever spent to avoid headaches :wink:


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

You can't buy them anymore in SA BUT my BIOS has already been updated. ASUS have an EZ Flash thing that allowes you to use a flash drive.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

For some reason it no longer does it; boot up is completely normal now.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Screen Shows Up TWICE.*

Thank you for your help anyway, much appreciated!


----------

